# Gentoo как принт-сервер? Помогите с настройкой.

## Sangre

Условия:

Есть машина с gentoo. К ней подключены два принтера.

Печатают без проблем.

Тебуется:

Настроить из машины сервер печати. Самба не используется.

Принтер на станциях Windows должны настраиваться как локальные через порт вида IP_192.168.0.1:9100 принтер и IP_192.168.0.1:9101. Т.е. печать как бы через железный прин-сервер или принтер с сетевой картой. Драйвера на принтер устанавливаются на станции клиенте. Линукс никакой обработки не делает.

Вопрос:

Какие службы требуются на линукс машине чтобы расшарить принтера. 

Адреса вида http://192.1686.0.1/printers/myprinter/ настроить удалось. Но так как требуется печать и со станций SCO 5 этот вариант не подходит.

Если удастся разобратся, обещаю написать подробную статью.  :)

----------

## Sangre

С помощью Alx с форума http://www.linuxforum.ru/ был найден проект http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/index.html.

Поковырявшись в настройках с помощью гугла был найден принт-сервер подходящий по всем статьям. :) http://www.etherboot.org/p910nd/

Приведу основные характеристики:

1. Обслуживает 3 принтера.

2. Не использует никаких очередей.

3. Не требует никаких установленных драйверов.

4. Ему без разницы на какой принтер печатать лишь бы были в /dev.

5. Простота конфигурирвания.

6. Возможна печать с любых типов рабочих станций, включая все версии Windows, Linux: CUPS и LPRng, xBSD LPD.

Спасибо всем за внимание.

----------

## chiko

Уважаемый Sangre, нельзя ли рассказать что получилось (и получилось ли) с данным демонюгой? Просто как лось купил никуда не годный HP LaserJet 1000w, только с маздаем дружит, а припахать его охота.

----------

## EdiG

```
emerge -pv cups cooldplug foo2zjs 
```

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000

http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2186

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/printing-howto.xml

являюсь обладателем такого принтера думаю ссылки тебе помогут в 

решение твоих проблем

----------

## Sangre

К сожалению конкретно про принтер какой либо из линукса сказать не могу. 

Задача состояла в том, чтобы линукс почти ничего не знал об принтере, кроме того к какому порту он подключен. И просто передавал подготовленные виндовыми машинами данные из сетевого порта на локальный к которому подключен принтер. 

С помощью этого демона на один старенький комп помимо irc сервера, я подцепил три принтера: на LPT порт - матричный Epson DFX-8500, и на два имеющихся USB порта - два принтера Xerox Phaser 3130. 

А за очередью и правами на печать следит сервер под Windows 2000 на котором и расшарены принтера.

----------

## EdiG

а чем cups не нравится ?

также можно все организовать + очередь печати

----------

## Sangre

CUPS дело хорошее и удобное, но в сети присутствуют машины SCO 5. Которые не могут печатать на CUPS сервер. Да и настроить CUPS в соответствии с требемыми условиями (см. первый пост) не удалось. В документации на CUPS нет настроек. Печатать на такие принтера CUPS умеет, но не более того. 

Знаешь конкретно как скажи. 

Очередь и мониторинг через веб не помешала бы.

----------

## EdiG

http://www.aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/scotec7.html

http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=2186

для windows cups легко настроить а вот для sco надо читать faq и писать скрипт

----------

## Sangre

За первую ссылку спасибо. Изучу... Но примерно так я и делал.

А вторая. Видел я ее. Но смотри задачу. 

Мне не надо очередей и дополнительных настроек. SCO печатает сейчас без проблем. Она думает что печатает на сетевой принтер HP.

----------

## EdiG

Если windows раздает права на печать то у меня остается один вопрос

как  SCO печатает через windows или напримую???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Приведу основные характеристики:
> 
> 2. Не использует никаких очередей.
> ...

 

2.Хорошо только для 2-3 комп.

3.Ведь тогда на каждый комп. надо устанавливать драйвера для принтера

а если например принтер HP LaserJet 1000 то что делать тогда 3-4 linux комп.???

----------

## Sangre

SCO печатает напрямую, думая xто печатает на сетевой принтер HP.

В сети кроме виндовс и SCO нет машин. 

Печатать с линукса нет необходимости.  

О существовании линукс сервера в сети клиенты не подозревают.

Количество компьютеров печатающих на принт-сервер не ограничено.

Установка принтеров на машины клиентов очень проста. В сетевом окружении на виндовс сервере расшарен принтер... например Xerox, клиент находит машину в сети щелкает правой кнопкой на принтере выбирает в меню подключить и если у них хватает прав принтер устанавливается со всеми дровами и т.д. 

Т.е. знает о существовании принт-сервера только виндовс сервер на котором принтер расшарен.

----------

